# Game #71: Mavs @ Cavs (3/29/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 71*_


*Dallas Mavericks* *(54-16) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (41-29)*

_*Wednesday, March 29, 2006*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:*FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*DALLAS MAVERICKS’ BENCH*
 

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*
 

*DALLAS MAVERICKS’ NOTES*

*•* Get a big game out of Jason Terry. He’ll be too much for Snow or Jones, especially if the jumper is falling. If Cleveland decides to trap the ballhandler with double-teams and aggressive switches on picks, Terry will pick Cleveland apart with his vision. The Cavaliers haven't done a good job of stopping the ball against quick guards. They'll either go all-out in trying to stop it or decide to live with the consequences of whatever happens.

*•* Run a lot of pick-and-rolls. While Cleveland is better at denying penetration on switches this year, they still yield an abundant amount of open jumpers every night. Proceed to fire away.

*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland needs a consistent effort to beat a team of Dallas’ calibur. The team cannot come out lackadaisical in the second half, nor can they take a few minutes off and try to steal quarters in the final moments. This especially holds true for the 4th quarter.

*•* Hope the Ilgauskas train isn’t out of steam and has another strong performance left. The same Zydrunas that battled neck-and-neck with Yao Ming is needed for this game. The Cavs must dominate the paint, control the glass, play ping-pong with the ball with tips and deflections and impose their size. Cleveland needs second-chance opportunities to hang with Dallas when their shooting inevitably goes cold for stretches in the game.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland had a good lead against Dallas in their last match up but wound up blowing things and being overtaken in the second half. That game featured a total collapse by the Cavaliers, mixed with a strong run by the Mavericks. Hopefully Cleveland remembers what happened last time, deciding to get on Dallas early and not let up. Cleveland’s winning streak extended to 5 games after beating Houston with a chance for 6 should they defend the home court.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I want this one bad: still pissed we lost the last Dallas game.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

We meet once again 

Luckily for Dallas, it seems Josh Howard (and Keith Van Horn) will both be playing - but don't change the lineup yet. Dallas will struggle with the back to back

EDIT: Wooh, I've always wanted Anderson Varaejo


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ha yeah Verejao with Dirk on the frontline, would be sick. So quick, and so active.

I like all the days off we've been getting between games. Very cool.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

This would be nice payback for the loss, but it will be quite tough


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hahaha. You can trade andy, but his spirit will always stay with you


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

This is a really weird stat, I didnt know where too post it so i thought i would drop the link here: 
http://www.82games.com/0506/0506CLE2.HTM

It shows with the lineup Snow-Hughes-James-Gooden-Z ... We had a negative output... While lineup Snow-JONES-James-Marshall-Big Z is our best output... I wouldnt have thought that!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/28/2006*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> _Give the coach some credit_. I still don't like Mike Brown's offense. But I don't hold Brown responsible for the iffy defense, because he has been given mostly offense-minded players. And he has improved the defense from a year ago. I do appreciate how Brown has been able to pull the team out of losing streaks. Unlike so many NBA teams, there is little clubhouse controversy or direct rebellion against the coach. That says something good about Brown.
> 
> ...


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

I think we'll win this one if 3 things happen:

- Z gets going early
- Gooden can limit Dirk's effectiveness
- D Jones/Marshall pick their spots and shoot the ball well from deep.

I think Lebron should start by guarding Dirk and make him go inside more.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Interesting stat the Cavaliers have trailed at the end of 3 quarters 36 times. More than any other playoff team in the NBA. But also on the flip side, we have won more games after trailing at the end of 3 quarters than anyone in the NBA. 

You can look at it two ways, either Mike Brown cannot motivate his players enough coming out of Halftime. Or maybe we are the most clutch team in the NBA having to come back in the fourth quarter so many times. I think this team just like too see their fans loose their hair!!!


http://www.nba.com/standings/team_record_comparison/conferenceNew_Ahd_Cnf.html


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Interesting stat the Cavaliers have trailed at the end of 3 quarters 36 times. More than any other playoff team in the NBA. But also on the flip side, we have won more games after trailing at the end of 3 quarters than anyone in the NBA.
> 
> You can look at it two ways, either Mike Brown cannot motivate his players enough coming out of Halftime. Or maybe we are the most clutch team in the NBA having to come back in the fourth quarter so many times. I think this team just like too see their fans loose their hair!!!
> 
> ...


 IMO it shows a lack of adjustments at halftime combined with the idea that we're winning games by talent and not necessarily a great game plan


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We start out flat at the start of every game and half. It's a lack of motivation (partially Brown's fault) and halftime adjustments (fully Brown's fault).

We REALLY need to at worst split these next 2 games with DAL/MIA, it's looking more and more like we're gonna need to pick up at least 47 wins for homecourt. And keep in mind we have a game left @ Washington late in the year.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

hopefully mike brown will improve next year. Maybe he'll attend some coaching conferences or something. who knows

I think he has faults but he should be proud that hes gonna get homecourt in the playoffs in his first year as a head coach


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah you guys have to remember he's a rookie coach. He's learning a lot on the job. He's still finding out what works as a head coach and what doesn't. I think next year he'll have a better idea of how to intergrate his system.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Maybe I'm being unrealistic but I'm still hoping to get 50 wins this season, which can be done with a 12-3 record closing out the regular season. That would give us a nice momentum going into the playoffs and hopefully get Lebron James a nice spot on most people's MVP lists. It isn't what's most important by any strech, but I think he deserves several votes because he's done/doing a lot for this team.

IMO, all the remaining games are winnable, it can be done.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Dallas Mavericks/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/29/2006 | Remember the third*












> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Remember the third*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs test learning curve in Mavs rematch*












> *Cavs test learning curve in Mavs rematch*
> 
> Wednesday, March 29, 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3348944#post3348944

Come over to the Mavs forum to get some other perspectives and give your own, rep will be given out.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

cavs 105
mavs 100


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Mavs Maniac said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3348944#post3348944
> 
> Come over to the Mavs forum to get some other perspectives and give your own, rep will be given out.


 I posted in the mavs thread. GIMME rep


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

:cheers: Win and we're IN!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

:cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs come out kind of flat


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Watching Diop play well is irritating


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs come out kind of flat


Even though Coach Brown claimed he doesn't understand the concept of magic numbers and doesn't even know what the current number is, I'm sure the players know even if Brown is being serious in saying he's unaware. The guys might be too aware of what this game means.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn it AV with 3 fouls, he was playing well.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Andy is doing good. Too bad he's already in foul trouble.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by two points after one (22-24). I predicted the Cavs would trail after the first. The nerves may pick up if Cleveland is winning or has a chance to win late in the 4th.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The Mavs really didn't play that well and still won the qtr. We're gonna have to pick up the intensity a bit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big dunk by James. You can tell he wants this one.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^The teams confidence is sky high, I like what I see out there right now


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with a drive? Oh my God!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Big Z with a drive? Oh my God!


George Gervin finger roll :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. That move is going in Ilgauskas' career highlight reel.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That was a confident 3-ball by Sasha.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Stackhouse is dangerous right now. And in the meantime, Z continues to tip the ball like a master.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man this will be a hard game to win. The Mavs have so much firepower they can just shoot themselves right back in a game whenever they get down.

Gonna be another 4th quarter battle.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

they go on a run and now we are tied. 

yipppy


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails by one point at halftime (48-49). This one is going to be tough.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Lebron with a big 3. Hopefully that will get us in a grove so we dont struggle in the 3rd quarter tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is in a serious groove with his jumpshot


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice, gooden with the deep and1 jumper.

its sad when your PF can shoot those shots better then your PG.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok Cavs start well and build an 8pt lead, watch how quick Dallas erases it :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

CHKNWANG321 said:


> its sad when your PF can shoot those shots better then your PG.


Yes it is


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Drew is going nuts. Wow.

And James just took on the entire team off the dribble. Crazy play.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Terrible shot by Lebron (nice putback by Drew though heh)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron scores in transition 100% of the time. If he has ANY room it's over. 

Amazing how he picks up speed like that but has so much body control.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn LBJ is playing unbelievable, even by his standards


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Greatest 3rd quarter in cavalier's history 

Keep it up boys. We got to extend this lead while we can. becuase you know they will come back big


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Smart time-out by Coach Brown. Talk it over, regroup.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Dallas bringing out that press again. Let's hope Brown prepared an adjustment


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hard foul. LeBron must answer the challenge, never back down. Next play, drive it in their face again and force their hand.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron drives the lane and gets fouled. He's getting it. You have to keep going at it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I love when James gets pissed off (from hard fouls) cause he kicks it into another gear


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Seems as if coach brown is going with alot of different people on Dirk. Lebron has been gaurding him most of the time. But ive seen gooden, andy, flip, and sasha also take a few tries.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stackhouse killing us with that little baseline jumper


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

we are executing amazingly on offense. We are getting open shots off of picks and good passes.


Drew need a fire extinguisher


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron = good at basketball


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron is going to another level. I'm telling you, this guy would rather die than lose this game. We need to hold on for one more quarter.

Cleveland leads 83-65 after the 3rd quarter.

That was probably the first 3rd quarter we've played well in. Meaning that was probably our best 3rd quarter in recent history as well. LOL


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

amazing and one hook shot. 

Up by 18


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

God Andy get's hit with touch fouls like crazy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man, hopefully this is the playoff intensity Lebron we are gonna see!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron's getting a few "MVP" chants.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> LeBron's getting a few "MVP" chants.


He's playing like the best player in the league right now, he is ROLLIN


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I think scott williams is right. the Mavs just dont seem to have any legs. tough back to back for them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That should be an ejection, blatant hack to the head by Mbenga or whatever the F his name is.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wow: Lebron is on fire this game 41 points on just 22 shots.

Have to agree though that this looks like a tired Dallas team: all the injuries and back to backs seem to effect them against the well rested Cavs


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Someone on the Cavs needs to return the favor and put someone from the Mavs on their ***


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It did seem like a "goon" moment. But this is good for LeBron. He needs to encounter this type of situations, gain experience and overcome.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Lebron really need to be in this game right now? Sure he could go for 50 but show some respect and do what's good for the team: sit him down


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

THERE we go Z, he understands :cheers:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mbenga getting into it with Marshall now hah, I like the Cavs stepping up to the challenge though


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> THERE we go Z, he understands :cheers:


Zydrunas is old school. He's thrown Lithuanian lumber at foes for years now and I hope that doesn't stop.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

I love seeing cavs players get physical and defend their teamates


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Mbenga is dishing out hits. Tough guy.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

Man that guys is fierce. He's laying the lumber out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok Brown lets not get ridiculous, time to sit Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ That's why without Zydrunas throwing his lumber back, we'd be in trouble because we'd get punked out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> ^ That's why without Zydrunas throwing his lumber back, we'd be in trouble because we'd get punked out.


One of our PF's needs to man up, I could see Andy getting his back

That's where we miss the Tractor


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Lebron out of the game yet?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Yeah. LBJ left a while ago.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

OH YEAH! The drought is over!! 

It seems like FOREVER since we've been in the playoffs (what, 8 years???)

Lebron with a monster game to seal the deal. We are lucky to have him here in CLE.


----------



## CHKNWANG321 (Sep 3, 2005)

"You can book this one to the CAVALIERS"


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 107, Dallas 94*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Groovy. Now time to seal homecourt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Lebron was in playoff mode. He was everywhere defensively, and on offense he drove to the basket almost everytime.


----------



## Morongk22 (Jan 11, 2006)

What a game and it only took 8 years...oh well it was worth the wait.

LBJ goes for 46...DJ looked good, Marshall had his moments...everyone else played great basketball(awesome 2nd half)

Nice to see a little retaliation for those shots on Lebron

Time to celebrate tonight then get back to work and lock up that 4 seed... :cheers:


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Wow: Lebron is on fire this game 41 points on just 22 shots.
> 
> Have to agree though that this looks like a tired Dallas team: all the injuries and back to backs seem to effect them against the well rested Cavs


Everybody have a tough stretch like this. I know for a while there it bseemed like we had a series of back to backs and the second game was always against tougher team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

> "'Z' hit their guy too. He was protecting me and I like it," James said. "I took a couple shots to the head -- so I'm going to go take a Tylenol and have some fun with my teammates."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260329005

I love that quote from Lebron. It's great to see the team coming together like this.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260329005
> 
> I love that quote from Lebron. It's great to see the team coming together like this.


 Taking Tylenol before you drink isn't smart............

Congrats on getting back to the postseason for the 1st time in awhile


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/recap?gameId=260329005
> 
> I love that quote from Lebron. It's great to see the team coming together like this.


Wasn't Z the guy who was upset that the team didn't retaliate when he got the stitches?


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yes he was


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 03/30/2006 | More likely to come yet from James*












> *More likely to come yet from James*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*They're In!*












> _The Cavaliers ended an 8-year playoff drought with a victory over the Mavericks on Wednesday night at The Q._
> 
> *THEY'RE IN!*
> 
> ...


----------

